# JS8CALL w/FreeBSD



## KenGordon (Oct 21, 2022)

Has anyone here yet attempted to install JS8CALL on a FreeBSD system? So far, the only version of JS8CALL available for other than Windoze Windows boxes is one for Linux variations and for MacOS.

Anyone?

Ken Gordon


----------

